

Free Open Source UML Tools  - gregbow
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/06/free-open-source-uml-tools.html

======
arethuza
Does anyone here actually _like_ UML?

I often draw diagrams, but they never conform to any formal standard and are
very much in the "UML as sketch" mode:

<http://martinfowler.com/bliki/UmlAsSketch.html>

~~~
j_baker
It makes sense for larger organizations where you might not be able to
interact with the person who drew the diagram. A formalized diagram is less
ambiguous than a more informal one.

~~~
arethuza
I actually didn't mean to imply that there aren't situations where something
like UML can be useful e.g. documenting business processes.

However, my own view is that as you actually get closer to code the benefits
of the "UML as blueprint" style of thinking become less obvious to the point
where they actually can hinder a lot of projects (e.g. artificial distinctions
where you get "architects" who only create UML and through it over a wall to
"coders" who attempt to turn these designs into working systems).

~~~
j_baker
That's not really a complaint against UML. I'd be equally (if not more)
disturbed by an office where "architects" only create informal diagrams and
throw them over a wall to "coders".

However, that doesn't mean that UML can't be beneficial when used properly.
For instance, I could see using UML as a reference rather than a guide
(especially if it's auto generated). I've worked with codebases that I wish
had a "map" that I could look at to get acquainted with them.

------
uggedal
UMLet is by far the most efficient diagramming software I've used. It's very
flexible, I've never actually created UML diagrams with it.

------
ondrobaco
another forgotten application (my favourite - im not affiliated)
<http://www.softwareideas.net/>

------
snitko
And none of them are web based. They've also forgotten Dia.

~~~
kadhinn
They have mentioned Dia. It is after UMLGraph

